# Collectors 1984 Limited Edition Olympiad set



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Nibbs points weigh 65 grain. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

PM sent. Thanks


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

Easton sent me one of those in 84, still have it.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great Set Right!


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

TTT. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

PM sent. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

PM answered. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

PM's sent. Thanks.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

These are part of Archery history.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Any Body?


----------

